# Couldn't be happier!!



## E_Eisenheim (Nov 1, 2010)

SUPER SUCCESSFUL HALLOWEEN!!!! 

1. Double TOT numbers from last year - CHECK.
2. Referred to as, "the scariest house in Arizona" - CHECK.
3. And this is a big one, probably the biggest compliment any home haunter could EVER receive.......BE TOLD, "YOU SHOULD BE ONE OF THOSE GUYS THAT BUILDS HAUNTED HOUSES!!" - MEGA CHECK!!!

I am more than thrilled with the first two, but seriously that third one made my night. I didn't care what happened after that, all my audio, lighting, fog, etc., etc., etc. could have stopped working and I would have been happy!!

I hope everyone here had amazing Halloweens as well! Here's to next year! Haunt on!!


----------



## E_Eisenheim (Nov 1, 2010)

Just realized I put this in the wrong forum. I thought I was posting in the "Halloween" forum.....


----------



## Nosferatu (Oct 5, 2010)

CONGRATS!!! Feels good dont it? I had a very successfull evening as well. Blacklight - 24' Vortex tunnel, glowing water fall, lots of decor, used light o rama to controle light show. RBG laser. we had about 500 ppl. only 1400 live in my small town  but really you should find some others in your area that do what you do and get someone to support you. some one who has money and LOVES Scaring people but doesnt want to put in the work. every small business needs a backer. but go for it! 
http://www.distortionsonline.com/
get ya some good ideas or order from them if you can.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sounds great!, love hearing it when you put so much into it!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Nosferatu said:


> CONGRATS!!! Feels good dont it? I had a very successfull evening as well. Blacklight - 24' Vortex tunnel, glowing water fall, lots of decor, used light o rama to controle light show. RBG laser. we had about 500 ppl. only 1400 live in my small town  but really you should find some others in your area that do what you do and get someone to support you. some one who has money and LOVES Scaring people but doesnt want to put in the work. every small business needs a backer. but go for it!
> http://www.distortionsonline.com/
> get ya some good ideas or order from them if you can.


I don't get it. I thought maybe this was trying to get you to buy the props mentioned, but when I went to the site, I couldn't see anything unless I had a business. Are you just talking about how your Halloween went? It sounds like you had a great night congratulations. Or are you trying to sell something?


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

E_Eisenheim said:


> SUPER SUCCESSFUL HALLOWEEN!!!!
> 
> 1. Double TOT numbers from last year - CHECK.
> 2. Referred to as, "the scariest house in Arizona" - CHECK.
> ...


Congrats!

Prior to moving back to Chicago this past summer I lived in the phoenix area for 15 years, the last year there I think I had the scariest house in Arizona...

A) I lived in the "mostly vacant ghost town" of maricopa, AZ.

B) my a/c broke during my gala Halloween bash...

C) I plumb ran outa cold kegged beer at that party!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

azscoob said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Prior to moving back to Chicago this past summer I lived in the phoenix area for 15 years, the last year there I think I had the scariest house in Arizona...
> 
> ...


That does sound like one scary Halloween. My daughter and I were out driving around looking at people's Halloween decorations. We saw a house who's front was all torn up due to plumbing problems. I said to Brit, "As much as we put into our decorations, this yard is the scariest one in the neighborhood." Too true.


----------



## BugFreak (Oct 30, 2011)

Congrats on the compliments for sure! I actually had a tot say "This is that house from last year!" so I know the feeling.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I was underwhelmed by the number of TOTers this year, but the reactions overall were positive:

One TOTer to the other after visiting my haunt, "Let's go over to the good street."

Response from the other, "Dude! We're on the good street. Look at this house!"

Looking forward to more kids next year!


----------

